# Sinn 104 Compared to Sub - Wearability



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi there. Really getting drawn in to the 104. Any chance anyone out there have both the 104 and a Submariner? Just wondering how they compare in terms of feel, size, wearability etc. The Sub's 40/13 is at the limit of what I personally feel is a good fit for my 7 inch wrist. I was hoping to get a feel for the 104 based on my experiences wearing a Sub. Wondering if the 104 wears bigger/smaller relative to it.

Thanks in advance for any insights.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't own a Sub, but have tried them on. I have had my Sinn 104 for close to four years now, and I have a 6.5 wrist. I think the 104 wears a bit smaller than most 41mm watches, and the modest 11.5 thickness and nicely downward sloping lugs help it wear very well on my fairly small wrist. By contrast, I find the 41mm Tudor Ranger to be too big, probably because the dial is larger relative to the bezel. And my 40mm Stowa Ikarus sometimes looks bigger to me on wrist than my 104 due to the large dial. But the 104 is by no means a small watch; it does have a wrist presence. Hope this helps, and sorry I couldn't be more specific regarding the Sub comparison.


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks dhtjr. That's really helpful. You answered a lot of the questions I had regarding its size and presence.


----------



## dcaggie06 (Jul 13, 2016)

One thing to account for is a sub has more heft to it than the 104. Weight of a watch is too often overlooked in comparisons


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks dcaggie06. Totally agree. The weight and balance do have a big effect on the feel of the watch.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

It's more comparable in size IMO to the older 5 digit references. The new 6 digit subs are chunky at the lugs and heavy and wear more like a 42mm to me. The short L2L on the 104 helps a bunch. In terms of thickness, the 104 is the thickest 11mm watch you will ever wear. The case back does not recess into your arm at all, so it's a chunky watch in its own right for 11mm. In short, a new reference Sub wears bigger than a 104 to my eye. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks Dufresne. Does the lugs curving downward help at all? Some of the reviews made some mention of the downward shaping lugs helping to hug the wrist a bit.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

firewood said:


> Thanks Dufresne. Does the lugs curving downward help at all? Some of the reviews made some mention of the downward shaping lugs helping to hug the wrist a bit.


Absolutely. Because of the short lug length (approx 46+mm) and their angle, the 104 wears quite well on a smaller wrist. I have a 6.75" wrist. I will upload a wrist shot later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact (May 29, 2010)

I think that the cases of Sinn 104 and EZM3F (which I have) are identical or very similar. The EZM3 is a destro of course and bead blasted. The overall feel should be similar. I also have Sinn 103 the case style is similar, but it sits much higher than the 104/EZM3F.

The overall feel compared to a 5 digit sub is that the Sinn wears a slightly larger. It sits higher on the wrist than the sub and it has that aggressive look (at least to me) attributed on the angle of the lugs. I wear my Sinn watches predominantly on NATO and therefore the straps gives an extra height. Here are some quick and dirty phone pics (sorry for the quality):

On a 7.5" wrist and side by side


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

Dufresne said:


> Absolutely. Because of the short lug length (approx 46+mm) and their angle, the 104 wears quite well on a smaller wrist. I have a 6.75" wrist. I will upload a wrist shot later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again Dufresne!


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

radarcontact said:


> I think that the cases of Sinn 104 and EZM3F (which I have) are identical or very similar. The EZM3 is a destro of course and bead blasted. The overall feel should be similar. I also have Sinn 103 the case style is similar, but it sits much higher than the 104/EZM3F.
> 
> The overall feel compared to a 5 digit sub is that the Sinn wears a slightly larger. It sits higher on the wrist than the sub and it has that aggressive look (at least to me) attributed on the angle of the lugs. I wear my Sinn watches predominantly on NATO and therefore the straps gives an extra height. Here are some quick and dirty phone pics (sorry for the quality):
> 
> On a 7.5" wrist and side by side


Thanks radarcontact! These side by sides are really helpful. These pictures seem to show that indeed that Sinn wears larger. Thanks for posting.


----------



## AAAAAThats6As (May 20, 2015)

Not sure this helps, but there's always the factor that every time you look at your Sinn 104, you might still be thinking about the Sub. 

(I went through a similar struggle with the 104 and ended up with a Squale to scratch my diver/tool watch itch and a Sinn 356 to scratch my Sinn itch, all at 1/4 the cost of a Sub)


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

AAAAAThats6As said:


> Not sure this helps, but there's always the factor that every time you look at your Sinn 104, you might still be thinking about the Sub.
> 
> (I went through a similar struggle with the 104 and ended up with a Squale to scratch my diver/tool watch itch and a Sinn 356 to scratch my Sinn itch, all at 1/4 the cost of a Sub)


Thanks. That's a good point. I do have a Sub though. While I love it, there are times that I feel like wearing an "easier-wearing" watch.

It's funny that you mention the Sinn 356 as that's another watch I'm strongly considering, primarily for the size and the gorgeous domed acrylic (though I know, there are varied preferences with regard to this).

Now, to be honest, I've never heard of Squale. But very interesting, since I love dive watches. Seems like a fun watch -- moderately sized (relatively), curved lugs. Thanks for the heads up.

I think you have a great combo!


----------



## vabhans (Jan 12, 2017)

Realize this is a little old now, but just wanted to chime in and say that squale makes some great affordable divers. 

Check out the squale heritage 20 Atmos - it's a BEAUTIFUL piece, and outperforms it's price point 2 fold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks vabhans. I looked into Squale. Great watch. 

Was actually just about to update the thread. In the end, I've decided to wait for the next Watchbuys roadshow and try a few pieces in the metal and on wrist. Might be the most logical way to go for me right now. When I last contacted them, likely sometime second half of this year in my area is what they said. 

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

just to add on to this thread. is it redundant to own both the sub and the 104?


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

radarcontact said:


> I think that the cases of Sinn 104 and EZM3F (which I have) are identical or very similar. The EZM3 is a destro of course and bead blasted. The overall feel should be similar. I also have Sinn 103 the case style is similar, but it sits much higher than the 104/EZM3F.
> 
> The overall feel compared to a 5 digit sub is that the Sinn wears a slightly larger. It sits higher on the wrist than the sub and it has that aggressive look (at least to me) attributed on the angle of the lugs. I wear my Sinn watches predominantly on NATO and therefore the straps gives an extra height. Here are some quick and dirty phone pics (sorry for the quality):
> 
> On a 7.5" wrist and side by side


Thank you Radar, and I realize this is an older thread, but is that a Toxic Nato on your EZM 3?


----------



## RossFraney (Mar 2, 2017)

Good to hear some of these comments, the 41mm size was one of the only things stopping me from trying the 104.


----------



## radarcontact (May 29, 2010)

harry_flashman said:


> Thank you Radar, and I realize this is an older thread, but is that a Toxic Nato on your EZM 3?


Sorry for the delayed response, the strap on the EZM is a Timefactor's NATO (grey). Cheers


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

AAAAAThats6 A's...


Not sure if this helps, but there is also the factor that every time you wear your Sub you will always be thinking about the Sinn 104 ;-)


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

AAAAAThats6As said:


> Not sure this helps, but there's always the factor that every time you look at your Sinn 104, you might still be thinking about the Sub.
> 
> (I went through a similar struggle with the 104 and ended up with a Squale to scratch my diver/tool watch itch and a Sinn 356 to scratch my Sinn itch, all at 1/4 the cost of a Sub)


Not sure if this helps, but there is also the factor that every time you wear your Sub you will always be thinking about the Sinn 104 ;-)


----------



## hendryyyy (Oct 21, 2018)

Bringing up an old thread.

I've tried both 104 and EZM 3F and I have a tiny tiny wrist, yet it doesn't look big at all.
Even my so called 39mm Certina looks bigger on the wrist than my EZM. 

So definitely doesn't wear larger.

Go have a try


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

6-digit Submariner wears bigger than the 104 IMO.


----------

